# AZCC vintage ride #12/February



## Jarod24 (Jan 16, 2017)

Arizona Coaster Club ride #12/February!!!! Meeting at the Herberger park 10 am!! Sunday, February 12th. Indian school and 56th st. Head out from the park at 1030 or so. Was thinking we could cruise the neighborhoods or go the opposite direction on the canal that we normally go. Then grab something to eat and drink at OHSO or whatever sounds good to you guys. Hope to see you all there!

@dougfisk
@azbug-i
@Pantmaker
@DosXX
@schwinning
@iswingping
@GTs58
@Awhipple
@Psycho Sammi


----------



## azbug-i (Jan 17, 2017)

Ill be out of town. Fudge! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarod24 (Jan 22, 2017)

@z-bikes


----------



## Jarod24 (Feb 6, 2017)

Ride is coming up this Sunday! Be there or Be square!!!


----------



## iswingping (Feb 12, 2017)

Morning of ride-bump.


----------



## Jarod24 (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks for making it out guys! Nice ride today! Finished up at OHSO brewery. Had our youngest AZCC member come out today. 

@iswingping @dougfisk


----------



## iswingping (Feb 12, 2017)

We both had a blast today!  Thanks for setting it up.


----------

